# Measuring size - Legspan?



## Chilkootmom (Oct 9, 2006)

I am wondering how to measure my Ts.  Everyone mentions size but it seems like the measurements mean different things everywhere.  When I measured my Rosie I measured her body and she was 2.25"...but when referring to leg span I dont know where to measure.  What exactly is everyone referring to when they say "legspan"? 

Linda


----------



## becca81 (Oct 9, 2006)

Some people measure legspan from tip of leg I to tip of leg IV on the same side, some do tip of leg I to tip of leg IV on the opposite side, like so...


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Oct 9, 2006)

yea both are done, ive noticed its opposite side is whats done more often.  But I prefer same side, i think it gives an easier visual picture of the T's size.  But for unity I still use the opposite side thing to prevent confusion.


----------



## Chilkootmom (Oct 9, 2006)

So would you consider this a 4.5 or 5"?  Its legs are bent...or do you just measure natural.


----------



## becca81 (Oct 9, 2006)

I generally measure on the conservative side, so I'd call that about 4 - 4.5".


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 9, 2006)

there is no perfect way of getting a single measurement number

the current method pretty much sucks... from everythign i have read the general hobby method is diagonal leg span, from tip of leg I to tip of opposite side leg IV with legs in a somewhat relaxed arc. the reproducablity of this method is attrocious. this is also not how most like, "scientific" stuff measures spiders (most of them measure body length, when only one measurement is given, it seems)

btw, the best rationale behind using diagonal measurement instead of same side is that diagonal helps to reflect prosoma size too.... but honestly, it's more of a guide than a hard measurement

basically a given spider could be measured with like ~30-40% variation in the measurement and both/all measurers would be "right"


----------



## psionix (Oct 9, 2006)

here's the generally accepted way:








a few more threads on the subject:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=58350

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=57402


----------



## spid142 (Oct 9, 2006)

*size*

The measurement method I use is when the T is in a normal pose on a vertical surface, with legs out,  (which means waiting for the right moment), I measure diagonally as mentioned, from left leg down to right leg, and err on the conservative side, so if its about 5.5 inch or so I call it 5 inch.


----------



## mikeythefireman (Oct 10, 2006)

I just guess.  It seems to be as accurate as anything else I've seen.:wall:

I'd rather more people measured like Becca said when they sell their Ts.  There's nothing like getting several "2 inch" Ts and having them all very different sizes.   I got an H. lividum that seemed closest to a true 2", an L. para that was considerably larger, and a C. fasciatum that wasn't even 1 1/2". 

Of course, the L. para just molted and she's pushing 3".


----------

